# Iodine



## PapaPigeon (Dec 22, 2004)

Where can I buy 2% Iodine? Anywhere local where I won't have to order it? Thanks!


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Matt,

I think it can blow their Thyroid pretty easily, I am not "sure", but I wouyld be very cautious with it anyway... 

Or...what are you going to use it for?

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Phil, 

If I've got my facts straight, Matt has been suggested to offer iodine to his birds by Luis (another member) as a way to increase fertility in the birds. It was a very small amount if I recall of a few drops in the water 2 times a month


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Brad,


Hmmmm...well, maybe it's allrighty then.

Somewhere or another I got the idea that in the form one gets in Bottles, the Iodine, being concentrated, can OD them easily.

Years ago, in the mid-west especially, or other deep inland areas, people used to be iodine deficient in many cases.

Now, there is so much residual Iodine in commercial dairy, that many people regardless of where they live, are having illnesses from that. The iodine is used to disinfect the Utters with the use of milking machines.

Not good...

Anyway...Pigeons certainly do not need much.

Kelp, Dulce and so on, in their food, is maybe a nice gentle source for them...

Some other things are also, but I forget what, certain Vegetation the wild ones eat sometimes.

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Phil, 

You're just a wealth of information....the iodine references you spoke of I had no clue. Glad to know you're on top of these things!

You, and all the members are doing such a wonderful job here in advising and offering assistance to the others.


Thanks for that,


----------



## melissasue1968 (Jun 16, 2005)

Found this and copied it related to supplementing with iodine (from link about about slow crop article) @ http://www.auspigeonco.com.au/Articles/Articles.html 
Titled: The Dry Seed Diet - Its Supplementation To Enchance Health 
Iodine. The level of iodine in seed is directly relatable to the levels of iodine in the soil in which the seed was grown. The level of iodine in many soils in Australia is quite low. Iodine is found in yeast or can be supplemented in the water. To do this, dilute 2 ml of Lugol’s iodine into 30 ml of water to make a concentrated solution. Then add 4 drops of this concentrated solution to each litre of drinking water.


----------



## melissasue1968 (Jun 16, 2005)

This is not about iodine, but maybe someone can forward it to the right area for me??
I have read somewhere but can't remember where about using cod-liver oil to supplement. I copied this info from the same site but two different articles relating to cod liver oil use in pigeons.
Vitamin A. Found in greens such as silverbeet and spinach and also carrot. Pigeons love a plate of mixed chopped greens and some will eat diced carrots. Dilute carrot juice can also be placed in the drinker. There is no risk of overdose here as the vitamin A is only found in its precursor form and the body will not absorb this and convert it to vitamin A if it is not needed. It should be noted that cod liver oil also contains good levels of vitamin A. Cod liver oil, however, also contains gizzerine, which is associated with stomach ulcers. This oil can also lead to vitamin E deficiency if allowed to go rancid, which it does quickly if exposed to sunlight, for example if it is mixed earlier in the day rather than being fed immediately. 

Vitamin antagonists - Some foods contain substances that actually break down vitamins that the diet might contain. An enzyme found in fish, called thiaminase, destroys thiamin (vitamin B1). Thiaminase is found in high levels in cod liver oil, which is still commonly used as s supplement by some fanciers. Although adding an oil to the birds’ grain is a good way of increasing its energy content, pigeons never evolved to digest animal fats (particularly from a crushed fish’s liver), and seed oils such as wheatgerm oil, should always be used by preference.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi there,

Iodine and other nutrients can be found in a more natural state, absorbed much easier, in Brewers Yeast. You can buy it at any pigeon supply house, and mixes easily with seed. I use wheat germ oil to get it to stick to the seed. I also add a multi vitamin, some probiotics, and a little greens mix, once a week. I found that the birds don't drink enough water if they don't like the taste of my mixes, but they have to eat, so they will eat everything on the seed, and drink readily after! 

Green vegetables, especially Kale & spinach are excellent sources of vitamin A, in its provitamin form (beta carotene) and also corn (yellow to orange colors) is rich in it.

I have read that (cod liver oil) vitamin A is good for long term immune system support. But I only use a drop on the seed in the morning, and only on as much seed as will be eaten, so none is left behind, and only ONCE A MONTH.>

Treesa


----------



## PapaPigeon (Dec 22, 2004)

*well*

I was reading Ron Simpson's breeding and conditioning tips(his birds are gorgeous) and he suggested Iodine as well. He breeds show rollers which is exactly what I'm working on. Condeleeza Rice(hen) just laid today so I will wait this clutch out and see, then it's time for some serious thought. ALSO, I think they are starting to molt. They are on eggs though, I thought that they didn't mold until done breeding. Is something wrong?


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

PapaPigeon said:


> Where can I buy 2% Iodine? Anywhere local where I won't have to order it? Thanks!


I thought all iodine y'all bought in the store... in the first aid section... was 2% iodine?? Anyway, I've heard that if you use it on pigeons that have been hurt that you should dilute it heavily. I've also been told to just use H202 rather then iodine on pigeons. I haven't heard the iodine in their water to boost their reproductive system anywhere but here... but, again the advise was to use just a few drops in a lot of water, cannot recally the exact ratio in the post, but it was something like a few drops in a gallon of water, if not more. As for buying iodine in other then those small bottles to be used on cuts and scrapes you see in the pharmacy or grocery store... I think you can buy it at places that sell feed and horse supplies, but if I'm not mistaken be prepared to present your I.D. and sign stuff as iodine in large quantities is a controlled substance because of its potential to be used in cooking Meth.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

PapaPigeon said:


> I was reading Ron Simpson's breeding and conditioning tips(his birds are gorgeous) and he suggested Iodine as well. He breeds show rollers which is exactly what I'm working on. Condeleeza Rice(hen) just laid today so I will wait this clutch out and see, then it's time for some serious thought. ALSO, I think they are starting to molt. They are on eggs though, I thought that they didn't mold until done breeding. Is something wrong?



Pigeons will molt the whole year around, but in March and April, the first flight feathers (adults only) are molted. Then the molt continues slowly until the main molt, during mid, July to August. My birds lag this schedule a little.

Treesa


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

For increased fertality. I use vit, E you can by just the E 200 unit give it to the birds for about 4 to 5 days. Oruse poultry Vit, that you mix 1 tablespoon to a gallon of water. It has E in it . Cod liver oil comes in caps, now you can get it at most any store now days. You can order vit, from a supplyer. BUT poultry vit. work just fine and are much cheaper. What type of pigeons do you keep. As a rule most breeds will come in wel with wamer and longer days. But some breeds in bred may need a little boost sometimes But I have used vit, E for over 17 years and it works well To get them going. Do not over use I will just use it as a starter. But the vit. I go 1 time a week. In the water. for 1day.


----------

